# Canon Celebrates Production of 90 Million EOS Series Cameras and 130 Million Interchangeable EF Lens



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 17, 2017)

```
<strong>United Kingdom, Republic of Ireland, 17 October 2017</strong>—Canon Inc. announced today that the Company has reached two major production milestones—a cumulative total of 90 million interchangeable-lens EOS cameras and 130 million1 EF-series interchangeable lenses. The EOS 5D Mark IV was the 90 millionth EOS Series camera range to be produced, while an EF16-35mm f/2.8L III USM became the Company’s 130 millionth interchangeable lens.</p>
<p>Canon’s EOS system debuted alongside the EF series of interchangeable lenses in March 1987 as the world’s first fully-electronic mount system for film AF SLR cameras. Over the years, both product lines have continued to expand, gaining support among users ranging from first-time users to professionals. Production accelerated in the early 2000’s with the spread of digital SLR cameras. Canon’s interchangeable-lens digital cameras have maintained the No. 1 share of the global market for 14 consecutive years since 2003.</p>
<p>Since its conception, the EOS series has continued to develop revolutionary technologies under the series concept of “speed and comfort”. Canon has since developed every key device in-house including the CMOS sensors, image processors and interchangeable lenses—employed in the EOS series. Particularly noteworthy are the Company’s EF lenses, which lead the industry in sales and feature such world-first<sup>3</sup>innovations such as the Ultrasonic Motor (USM), Image Stabilizer (IS) technology and a multilayered Diffractive Optical (DO) element.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>Canon will continue to strengthen and expand the EOS series and EF lens lineups by refining its imaging technologies, by striving to combine optics, stills, video and network technologies. The Company will also continue its pursuit of manufacturing products that are both stylish and reliable.</p>
<p><img class="aligncenter size-large wp-image-31786" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/eoscameras-728x245.jpg" alt="" width="728" height="245" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/eoscameras.jpg 728w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/eoscameras-225x76.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/eoscameras-610x205.jpg 610w" sizes="(max-width: 728px) 100vw, 728px" /></p>
<p>The EOS series of interchangeable-lens cameras began with the EOS 650 SLR camera, released in March 1987, that not only featured the world’s first electronic lens mounting system, but also fully digitized communication between the camera body and lens to produce a new generation of autofocus technology.</p>

<p>As film cameras boomed, Canon launched several models covering a wide range of user needs, including the EOS-1 in 1989, aimed at professionals, and the EOS 500 in 1993, which achieved a compact, lightweight design and greatly expanded Canon’s user base. Then in 2003, during the early years of the digital camera age, the Company released the groundbreaking EOS 300D Digital, an entry-level digital SLR camera that offered a compact, lightweight body at an affordable price. This move would trigger a massive expansion of the camera market, with Canon claiming the overwhelming lead in market share that same year. With the later release of the EOS-1D Series for professionals and the EOS 5D series, which helped popularize video capture using SLR cameras, Canon has continued to release epoch-making products that have enabled the Company to maintain the No. 1 share of the global interchangeable-lens digital camera market for 14 consecutive years from 2003 to 2016.</p>
<p><img class="aligncenter wp-image-31785 size-large" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/eflenses-728x234.jpg" alt="" width="728" height="234" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/eflenses.jpg 728w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/eflenses-225x72.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/eflenses-610x196.jpg 610w" sizes="(max-width: 728px) 100vw, 728px" /></p>
<p>Since the release of the first EF lens, launched alongside the EOS series in 1987, Canon has produced EF lenses featuring world-first technologies such as the EF75-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM with IS in 1995, the EF400mm f/4 DO IS USM with a DO lens in 2001 and the EF24mm f/1.4L II USM, treated with highly antireflective</p>
<p>Subwavelength Structure Coating (SWC) in 2008. In 2015 Canon released the EF11-24mm f/4L USM, the world’s first<sup>4</sup> ultra-wide-angle zoom lens to achieve an 11mm focal length.</p>
<p>Today, Canon boasts 93 lenses<sup>5</sup> in its rich EF lens lineup that comprises of lenses such as an ultra-wide-angle 8 mm focal length lens, an 800mm focal length super-telephoto lens and EF Cinema Series lenses for video production. With a wide selection of lenses for every purpose including zoom lenses, IS-equipped lenses, fast-aperture lenses, macro lenses and even the TS-E tilt-shift lenses, Canon is well-positioned to meet the needs of various users.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates Production of 90 Million EOS Series Cameras and 130 Million Interchangeable EF *

Canon is *******. 

Why do they keep building these big lenses? They should throw all of those away and make a thin mount for FF mirrorless and start alllllll over. 

- A


----------



## okaro (Oct 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates Production of 90 Million EOS Series Cameras and 130 Million Interchangeable EF *

That is just 1.4 lenses per camera. Most users do not buy any additional lenses. In the CIPA statistics the figure is about 1.7 which probably is because of independent lens manufacturers


----------



## BeenThere (Oct 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates Production of 90 Million EOS Series Cameras and 130 Million Interchangeable EF *

1.4 lenses per body seems too low. Why buy interchangeable lens body and no extra lenses, or Are third party lenses selling that well?


----------



## kiwiengr (Oct 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates Production of 90 Million EOS Series Cameras and 130 Million Interchangeable EF *



BeenThere said:


> 1.4 lenses per body seems too low. Why buy interchangeable lens body and no extra lenses, or Are third party lenses selling that well?



Simple... people change bodies quicker than lens. Why? Because advances in technology....

Someone who has gone from 300D (Rebel), 1DII, 5DII & now 5DIV....


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates Production of 90 Million EOS Series Cameras and 130 Million Interchangeable EF *



BeenThere said:


> 1.4 lenses per body seems too low. Why buy interchangeable lens body and no extra lenses, or Are third party lenses selling that well?



Because we forum dwellers -- enthusiasts, hobbyists, pros, gearheads, etc. -- are not the market. 

The overwhelming majority of Canonites with ILCs out there are probably slinging Rebels with the 18-55 and that's it. 

- A


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates Production of 90 Million EOS Series Cameras and 130 Million Interchangeable EF *



ahsanford said:


> Canon is *******.
> 
> Why do they keep building these big lenses? They should throw all of those away and make a thin mount for FF mirrorless and start alllllll over.
> 
> - A



They would still be EOS lenses, which basically mean electronic focus lenses, and includes "M" lenses.

So mirrorless lenses are just a subset of EOS lenses and the EOS M camera is a subset of EOS cameras.

Thats not going to change.


----------



## dolina (Oct 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates Production of 90 Million EOS Series Cameras and 130 Million Interchangeable EF *



BeenThere said:


> 1.4 lenses per body seems too low. Why buy interchangeable lens body and no extra lenses, or Are third party lenses selling that well?


A point & shoot with an image sensor that is large was a rarity for how many years. Only in the last 5 years have these started to become more popular.

It is also possible that most ILCs are sold with a kit lens that is rarely removed from the body.

Most camera used to document social events so a standard zoom and maybe a wide or long zoom would be the 2nd lens if ever it is bought.

Those with more than that are a rarity outside of online forums, working photogs and photo agencies.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates Production of 90 Million EOS Series Cameras and 130 Million Interchangeable EF *



BeenThere said:


> 1.4 lenses per body seems too low. Why buy interchangeable lens body and no extra lenses, or Are third party lenses selling that well?



The huge majority of DSLR sales are entry level. Typically, they can be had as body only so a user can keep using his old lens, but more often, they come with a single kit lens, and a 2nd one is never purchased.

There are a surprising number of the original EF lenses around, my daughter has one I gave her many years ago, so camera bodies come and go, but lenses last much longer.

All this means that sales of 1.4 lenses per body is pretty reasonable, and third party lenses add to that.

A switch to a new lens format might boost the number of lenses sold, or reduce the number of cameras sold. We'll see.


----------



## Mikehit (Oct 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates Production of 90 Million EOS Series Cameras and 130 Million Interchangeable EF *



BeenThere said:


> 1.4 lenses per body seems too low. Why buy interchangeable lens body and no extra lenses, or Are third party lenses selling that well?



It has been shown time and again that a vast majority (75%+ if I recall correctly) buy the kits and never buy another lens. I think it is fair to say that this is at the Rebel end of the market where the volume sales are.


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates Production of 90 Million EOS Series Cameras and 130 Million Interchangeable EF *



Mikehit said:


> It has been shown time and again that a vast majority (75%+ if I recall correctly) buy the kits and never buy another lens. I think it is fair to say that this is at the Rebel end of the market where the volume sales are.



yes. 

But also:


kiwiengr said:


> Simple... people change bodies quicker than lens. Why? Because advances in technology....
> Someone who has gone from 300D (Rebel), 1DII, 5DII & now 5DIV....


----------



## jolyonralph (Oct 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates Production of 90 Million EOS Series Cameras and 130 Million Interchangeable EF *

>The EOS 5D Mark IV was the 90 millionth EOS Series camera range to be produced, while an EF16-35mm f/2.8L III USM became the Company’s 130 millionth interchangeable lens.

Sure Canon, we believe you 

It's far far more likely it was a Rebel and an 18-55 that actually hit those milestones. Still, who will ever know...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates Production of 90 Million EOS Series Cameras and 130 Million Interchangeable EF *



jolyonralph said:


> >The EOS 5D Mark IV was the 90 millionth EOS Series camera range to be produced, while an EF16-35mm f/2.8L III USM became the Company’s 130 millionth interchangeable lens.
> 
> Sure Canon, we believe you
> 
> It's far far more likely it was a Rebel and an 18-55 that actually hit those milestones. Still, who will ever know...



You're right that we'll never really know, but given that Canon controls production schedules, they could certainly make sure those were the specific products that hit those milestones.


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates Production of 90 Million EOS Series Cameras and 130 Million Interchangeable EF *

Holy hell, those numbers might just be EF? Oh, wow, I presumed for sure 1:1.4 ratio would have to have Rebels driving that ratio.

Checking the actual Canon press release (from Canon, not just the copy above):
http://global.canon/en/news/2017/20171017.html

See notes: I don't see an 'out' for EF-S, so I am reading the 130M statement as being for EF + Cine only:

1 Including EF Cinema Series lenses

2 Based on a Canon survey.

3 Among interchangeable SLR camera lenses. Based on a Canon survey.

4 Among interchangeable camera (SLR and Compact System) lenses, excluding fish-eye lenses. Based on a Canon survey.

5 Including two EF lens extenders, two models available outside of Japan and fourteen EF Cinema lenses. As of October 17, 2017.

(Note 4 pertains to the 11-24 claim, not to the 130 million claim)

- A


----------



## PureClassA (Oct 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates Production of 90 Million EOS Series Cameras and 130 Million Interchangeable EF *

Dear God, Canon will be filing for bankruptcy and selling out to Sony for pennies on the dollar by the market close tomorrow!


----------



## PureClassA (Oct 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates Production of 90 Million EOS Series Cameras and 130 Million Interchangeable EF *

I think so far as historically calculating EF production, this includes EFS and EFM as well. The base mount generation is the EF as opposed to the old F mount that preceded it




ahsanford said:


> Holy hell, those numbers might just be EF? Oh, wow, I presumed for sure 1:1.4 ratio would have to have Rebels driving that ratio.
> 
> Checking the actual Canon press release (from Canon, not just the copy above):
> http://global.canon/en/news/2017/20171017.html
> ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates Production of 90 Million EOS Series Cameras and 130 Million Interchangeable EF *



ahsanford said:


> Holy hell, those numbers might just be EF? Oh, wow, I presumed for sure 1:1.4 ratio would have to have Rebels driving that ratio.
> 
> Checking the actual Canon press release (from Canon, not just the copy above):
> http://global.canon/en/news/2017/20171017.html
> ...



Canon has three categories of lenses: EF, Cine, and Broadcast. These are Canon's EF lenses:

https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/products/groups/lenses/ef

Have a look through those pages – which include both EF-S and EF-M lenses – and you'll see that your argument doesn't apply. 

Technically, one could argue that "EF Lenses" should not include TS-E ane MP-E lenses, since neither are electrofocus...but Canon just rolls them in, because they do use the EF mount.


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates Production of 90 Million EOS Series Cameras and 130 Million Interchangeable EF *



neuroanatomist said:


> Have a look through those pages – which include both EF-S and EF-M lenses – and you'll see that your argument doesn't apply.
> 
> Technically, one could argue that "EF Lenses" should not include TS-E ane MP-E lenses, since neither are electrofocus...but Canon just rolls them in, because they do use the EF mount.



Indeed -- thanks for correcting me. 

So Rebels are bossing these figures then. Makes sense.

- A


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates Production of 90 Million EOS Series Cameras and 130 Million Interchangeable EF *



okaro said:


> That is just 1.4 lenses per camera. Most users do not buy any additional lenses. In the CIPA statistics the figure is about 1.7 which probably is because of independent lens manufacturers



Remember that most of the years in these 30 years were film days. Back then, I think it was not so much a thing for advanced amateurs to collect 5-12 lenses. Multiple lens owners, as I recall, typically owned a mid range and maybe a short telephoto. Later, cheap zooms like the 100-300 were sold with kits in addition to the mid range kit lens. I speculate that if you looked at number of lenses owned in 1990 it would be closer to 1.2 and then today closer to 1.6, with the other .2 today coming from third parties.


----------



## okaro (Oct 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates Production of 90 Million EOS Series Cameras and 130 Million Interchangeable EF *

For the comparison Apple sells some 200 million iPhones annually. In total some 220 million IL-cameras were sold in 1987-2016. Of those 71 % were digital. I doubt many people change bodies. In 2011-2013 huge number of bodies were sold as the prices had dropped to reasonable levels. Few have updates those as the sales dropped.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates Production of 90 Million EOS Series Cameras and 130 Million Interchangeable EF *



ahsanford said:


> BeenThere said:
> 
> 
> > 1.4 lenses per body seems too low. Why buy interchangeable lens body and no extra lenses, or Are third party lenses selling that well?
> ...


+1


----------



## Jopa (Oct 17, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates Production of 90 Million EOS Series Cameras and 130 Million Interchangeable EF *



okaro said:


> For the comparison Apple sells some 200 million iPhones annually. In total some 220 million IL-cameras were sold in 1987-2016. Of those 71 % were digital. I doubt many people change bodies. In 2011-2013 huge number of bodies were sold as the prices had dropped to reasonable levels. Few have updates those as the sales dropped.



This is nuts. Why people need so many phones?


----------



## SpartanII (Oct 18, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates Production of 90 Million EOS Series Cameras and 130 Million Interchangeable EF *



ahsanford said:


> Canon is *******.
> 
> Why do they keep building these big lenses? They should throw all of those away and make a thin mount for FF mirrorless and start alllllll over.
> 
> - A



I don't think it is unreasonable to want Canon to get on the ball and produce more fast primes and perhaps a few fast zooms lenses for their M body offerings. It's frustrating to have to resort to buying 3rd party glass such as a rokinon 16mm for a 2.8 or faster prime lens when Canon clearly has the ability make such a lens however lack the will to do so. I'm among those who would like to stay within Canon's ecosystem but i find myself continuously lusting over Fuji's mirrorless products and wonder if I should jump ship. 

Canon seems to keep rehashing the same old variable aperture 3.5-5.6 lens offering for their mirrorless camera's. I'm thinking there has to be a sizeable demographic (myself included) that is hesitant to buy into Canon's mirrorless system bc they lack a real desire to "go all in" on their M line. Does this make the company as a whole *******? No. Constantly missing an opportunity? Without a doubt.


----------



## Woody (Oct 18, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates Production of 90 Million EOS Series Cameras and 130 Million Interchangeable EF *

Looking at historical milestones:

Canon - 30 million in Jan 2006, 40 million in Apr 2008, 50 million in Jan 2010, 60 million in Jan 2011, 70 million in Oct 2011, 80 million in Aug 2012, 90 million in May 2013, 100 million in Apr 2014, 110 million in Jul 2015, 120 million in Sep 2016, 130 million in Oct 2017

Nikon - 30 million in Nov 2001, 40 million in July 2007, 50 million in Sep 2009, 60 million in Apr 2011, 70 million in May 2012, 80 million in Jun 2013, 90 million in Nov 2014, 100 million in July 2016


----------



## Talys (Oct 18, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates Production of 90 Million EOS Series Cameras and 130 Million Interchangeable EF *



Woody said:


> Looking at historical milestones:
> 
> Canon - 30 million in Jan 2006, 40 million in Apr 2008, 50 million in Jan 2010, 60 million in Jan 2011, 70 million in Oct 2011, 80 million in Aug 2012, 90 million in May 2013, 100 million in Apr 2014, 110 million in Jul 2015, 120 million in Sep 2016, 130 million in Oct 2017
> 
> Nikon - 30 million in Nov 2001, 40 million in July 2007, 50 million in Sep 2009, 60 million in Apr 2011, 70 million in May 2012, 80 million in Jun 2013, 90 million in Nov 2014, 100 million in July 2016



Those are really healthy numbers, for both companies.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 18, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates Production of 90 Million EOS Series Cameras and 130 Million Interchangeable EF *



Woody said:


> Looking at historical milestones:
> 
> Canon - 30 million in Jan 2006, 40 million in Apr 2008, 50 million in Jan 2010, 60 million in Jan 2011, 70 million in Oct 2011, 80 million in Aug 2012, 90 million in May 2013, 100 million in Apr 2014, 110 million in Jul 2015, 120 million in Sep 2016, 130 million in Oct 2017
> 
> Nikon - 30 million in Nov 2001, 40 million in July 2007, 50 million in Sep 2009, 60 million in Apr 2011, 70 million in May 2012, 80 million in Jun 2013, 90 million in Nov 2014, 100 million in July 2016



You are including manual focus and non electronic focus lenses in the Nikon numbers, the Canon numbers are Electrical Focus lenses and do not include the manual focus lenses made before that. 

Nikon did not even make electronic focus lenses in 2001 except for a handful of high end lenses. They did not start making their "G" electrical Focus lenses seriously until about 2007. Subtract 40 million from the Nikon total to get a apples to apples comparison.


----------



## bhf3737 (Oct 18, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates Production of 90 Million EOS Series Cameras and 130 Million Interchangeable EF *

I think the numbers indicate the total production rather than the "survived" ones. Therefore the 1:1.4 ratio is mathematically correct but statistically incorrect because it does not reflect the ratio of how many lenses and cameras are in use right now. As life expectancy of cameras (typically 10 years) is shorter than lenses (typically 20 years) and within each category also there is some variations, i.e., cheaper rebels are shorter lived than more expensive 1DXs and zooms die faster than primes. 
Putting all together, I guess roughly half of the lenses and more than one-third of Canon cameras are still in use and the actual ratio should be a bit more than 2 for Canon. Interestingly, the ratio is higher than the rest of the camera and lens industry (which is reported to be 1.7). From economy perspective, the higher the ratio indicates healthier business, i.e., longer lasting products, which are typically more expensive, surpass the shorter lived cheaper products.


----------



## RGF (Oct 18, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates Production of 90 Million EOS Series Cameras and 130 Million Interchangeable EF *

What are Nikon's and Sony's statistics?

My guesses are
Nikon: 50MM cameras, 75 MM lens

Sony: 5 MM cameras, 7.5 MM lens


----------



## Woody (Oct 18, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates Production of 90 Million EOS Series Cameras and 130 Million Interchangeable EF *



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> You are including manual focus and non electronic focus lenses in the Nikon numbers, the Canon numbers are Electrical Focus lenses and do not include the manual focus lenses made before that.
> 
> Nikon did not even make electronic focus lenses in 2001 except for a handful of high end lenses. They did not start making their "G" electrical Focus lenses seriously until about 2007. Subtract 40 million from the Nikon total to get a apples to apples comparison.



I do not have Nikon numbers for electrical focus lenses only. If you have the official numbers, kindly provide a link.


----------



## dolina (Oct 22, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates Production of 90 Million EOS Series Cameras and 130 Million Interchangeable EF *



Jopa said:


> okaro said:
> 
> 
> > For the comparison Apple sells some 200 million iPhones annually. In total some 220 million IL-cameras were sold in 1987-2016. Of those 71 % were digital. I doubt many people change bodies. In 2011-2013 huge number of bodies were sold as the prices had dropped to reasonable levels. Few have updates those as the sales dropped.
> ...


Phones are much more useful than cameras. They can be used for vidoe and voice calls, messaging, email, browsing, music, video. word processing, spreadsheet, presentations, photo editing, photo sharing, dating etc.

In 2016 overall, smartphone sales to end users totaled nearly 1.5 billion units, an increase of 5 percent from 2015.

A lot of end users receive their phones through 1/2/3 year cellphone contracts with their carrier. 

For iPhone, carriers have the largest share, at 77% in the twelve months ending September 2017.

Apple Has Sold 1.2 Billion iPhones Over the Past 10 Years. 

Of which an estimated total iPhone installed base hit 715 million, including 228 million of second-hand devices, in December 2016, with year-on-year growth of 20%.

So smartphones with camera improvements is "pushed" as a bundled feature to end users rather than "pulled" by end users when we buy a compact, dSLR or mirrorless.

For consumers (aka non-working photogs) with extra money probably buy one IL-camera with one lens and keep it until it becomes unserviceable at which point they make a choice to buy another IL-camera, compact or stick with smartphone.

For us whose passion or profession is photography we find smartphones and even compacts too limiting in our field of interest.

Press news agencies like EPA or Reuters upgrade on a cycle as a competitive advantage mirroring the release of the latest and greatest from Canon & Nikon. I'm sure other photography businesses follow this business practice so long as revenue supports it.

I was able to buy a brand new Android One smartphone for the equivalent of USD50.00 with sales tax. For that amount I'd only be able to buy a memory card.


----------

